# Does medic career suits me?



## DasPhillipBrau (Apr 2, 2010)

Im ENFJ, I know that this wont decide my career 100% 
but around 3 years ago, I decided to study medicine, I know its a really hard career and you need to try very hard, but I dont care, I'll do it.
I just wanted to know if it would suit me...Potential careers are also Psychiatrist and Journalist.


----------



## Wheelie (Apr 2, 2010)

I had a similar idea, but after 5 weeks of studying at UNI I'm over it. Over studying that is. The idealistic part of me says, I'll do it, I'll say lives, STAND BACK! Dr Willy will cure your athlete's face. 

But in reality, I'm just too distracted by random, and I'd hate to have the responsibility of someone else's life on my hands. I'm sure i'll have one of them moments when I'm in the operating theatre where I'll be like 'what tumor?' 

Anyway, enough of me. I think you'd have to be more T than F to do medicine. Journalism would be awesome I've been thinking about it as well. But don't listen to me, I'm some random on the net, go for your dreams!!!!


----------



## Obstructions (Feb 21, 2010)

You'd have to be comfortable making life or death decisions, and if you screw up you could disable a person or even kill them. And don't think you'll go never screwing up. You will eventually mess something up and somebody will be seriously injured because of it. There are a few other pointers that I could cover, but I think that's probably the main one you need to think of. But you know...if you really want to be a doctor, go job shadow a few and see if it's what you really want to do.


----------

